# Copper Mtn One Day Pass?



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Anyone got a one day pass for Copper available for this weekend. (or a last day on a 4-pack?) I'll be up there Sat/Sun and have one day covered, but looking to ride Sun too.

Cheers-
-Dan


----------

